# Probleme mir Netgear XE102 PowerLAN



## deusfalsus (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe zwei XE102 im Home-Einsatz. Einen Auf dem Dachboden am WLAN_Router (Richtfunkantenne auf dem Dach) und einen im Keller am PC.
Bis vor ein paar Tagen hat das super funktioniert.
Jetzt aber plötzlich finden sich die Dinger nicht mehr.
Der Router ist unschuldig - das hab ich mit einem 20m-Kabel quer durchs Haus überprüft.
Hänge ich als die xe102 jeweils einzeln an den PC kann ich mit dem Encryption-Tool sofort darauf zugreifen. Stecke ich dann aber dass jeweils andere in die Dose, geht nach kurzer Zeit bei dem einen die PowerLAN-LED aus. Beide Geräte an einer gemeinsamen Steckdosenleiste bringt auch keine Verbesserung.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was bis vor ein paar Tagen noch anders gewesen sein soll, denn da ging es ja noch.
Kann man irgendwie einen Factory-Reset machen?
Gibt es noch ein anderes Tool, als dieses mickrige Encryption-Tool von Netgear?


----------

